# Is it time you got involved .....



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

I noticed a number of positions are coming (or are) available in the OAA and with clubs (like York County Bowmen) AGM's coming up how can you get involved ???

If you have a desire to want to make archery grow in Ontario and you feel you can make a difference there is a number of opportunities available. 

Volunteers are needed, post up if you have a desire to help get things going, the 2008 seasons upon us, lets make this the best year yet 

If you are a club or organization and you need positions filled, tons of members may not know how to get involved or what positions are vacant, nows your chance, post up 

PintoJK


----------



## H.M. Murdock (Nov 13, 2005)

Great Idea Pinto


----------



## thunderbolt (Oct 11, 2002)

pintojk said:


> I noticed a number of positions are coming (or are) available in the OAA and with clubs (like York County Bowmen) AGM's coming up how can you get involved ???
> 
> If you have a desire to want to make archery grow in Ontario and you feel you can make a difference there is a number of opportunities available.
> 
> ...


Excellent post Pinto!

If you aren't part of the solution, then you're part of the problem!:wink:


----------



## Iron Mike (Oct 15, 2007)

Great idea....what kind of help are people looking for? 

I'll toss my hat in the ring.:cheers:


----------



## CaptainT (Aug 14, 2005)

*Toronto Sportsman Show*

The OAA will be looking for volunteers to help run the Toronto Sportsman Show booth. 

The volunteers normally work a half day and get admission and parking paid for. 

For more information or if you're interested please contact Bruce Savage ([email protected]).


----------



## Grey Eagle (May 23, 2002)

Bruce is still looking for help with time slots for the Show.

This will be my third year helping out with the show, it is always a fun event.

Pretty low impact way to help out your archery community, I'd encourage those that can to help out.

Cheers


----------



## cheaplaughs (Mar 27, 2005)

*positions*

i think all the yorkcounty executive spots have been filled maybe secretary isnt.helping out at the sportsmen show is very interesting and i think you get in for free.i will contact Bruce for scheduleing.thanks for the heads up


----------



## Iron Mike (Oct 15, 2007)

I forgot all about the show, and the dates until you posted about it.......looking at my schedule it looks like I won't be making it to the show at all.:sad:


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

*actually there is a number of positions .....*



cheaplaughs said:


> i think all the yorkcounty executive spots have been filled maybe secretary isnt.helping out at the sportsmen show is very interesting and i think you get in for free.i will contact Bruce for scheduleing.thanks for the heads up


available


----------



## Grey Eagle (May 23, 2002)

*Actually........*



pintojk said:


> available


Here is the breakdown on YCB.........

There are 5 exec positions........ Past President, President, Vice President, Treasurer, and Secretary.

In addition, there are 6 Director postions (elected and appointed) available.

The current Board (executive, elected, and appointed) held their last meeting last nite.

Of the 11 (eleven) positons available on the board...............

3 current board members indicated their willingness to continue in their current capacity.

There were an additional 2 nominations placed for Board positions. Both those nominees declined accepatance.

One position was filled with the inclusion of a member not currently involved in the board.

One position was filled with the inclusion of a past president of the club.

3 positions were filled by current board members, solely on the fact that no one else has come forward to participate.

3 positions remain unfilled.

So.............. of a club of 200 members................ one new person stepped up.

But........... the griping continues :wink:

As for me.............. after 7 years I'll soon join the ranks of those disassociated :wink:

Guess I'll have no further excuse for my shooting :zip:


----------



## cheaplaughs (Mar 27, 2005)

*no need*

hey Dennis there is no need for an excuse.noone expects 300s we just hope if we keep shooting towards the target someday it will happen.as for now only Blake seems to be able to do that.we put too much pressure on ourselves to shoot perfect thats why we dont.and for the sponsored shooters double trouble.maybe we all could take a deep breath exhale and let it happen.just my opinion.


----------



## cheaplaughs (Mar 27, 2005)

*positions*

hey Dennis there is no list up anymore.how do i find out what positions are available.just in case there is something i can do.


----------



## Grey Eagle (May 23, 2002)

Bernie,

Secretary (not just recording secretary), Facilities Manager, Webmaster are vacant at this time. And I know that Harry would really like to see someone take over Membership, as he is currently wearing 3 or 4 hats in the club at the moment with his involvement with the summer camps, and the Canbow program.

The situtation will be explained at the AGM in a few weeks, if you can, make it out.

Cheers


----------



## cheaplaughs (Mar 27, 2005)

*possible*

ill find out if i can handle one of the positions.put up or shut up right.


----------



## Grey Eagle (May 23, 2002)

YCB is no different than any other volunteer run organization, it could always benefit from a few fresh faces in the mix.


----------



## Summerfeldt (Oct 19, 2006)

You know the best way to get help is to ask.

If anyone at the OAA would have asked I would have been glad to help with the spotsman show but you have to know about events before you can help.:secret:

The OAA should send out emails or something to the members to ask for help for events like this.

Grant


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

*they did Grant .....*



CaptainT said:


> The OAA will be looking for volunteers to help run the Toronto Sportsman Show booth.
> 
> The volunteers normally work a half day and get admission and parking paid for.
> 
> For more information or if you're interested please contact Bruce Savage ([email protected]).


:wink:


----------



## Summerfeldt (Oct 19, 2006)

pintojk said:


> :wink:


A post on AT is not the way to keep the membership informed or how to ask for help.:sad:

Grant


----------

